# Schedule 80 DWV pipe



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Another project we're looking at calls for 4" schedule 80 pvc in a parking lot which is roughly 3 feet deep for about 60ish feet to the manhole. The under slab is schedule 40 ABS. I can find schedule 80 pressure pipe and fittings but not dwv fittings. Any ideas?

BTW, We have rfi's in questioning the sch of the pipe. the engineer was an idiot imo. We're building to ipc. The sewer line is crossing an existing water line and the prints call for a rebar cage and concrete 5' on each side of the C/L. Where in the heck is this code??!!! This is why we roll up blue prints.....to hit engineers over the head with them.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I've never seen or heard of sch. 80 DWV pipe either. I would think that the smaller inside diameter could screw up pipe sizing calculations a bit.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

The sch. 80 is for wheel load (in parking lot) Spears makes PVC DWV 80 fittings.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Wheel load? What the heck is driving over this pipe, the space shuttle transporter?

We put 4" sch 40 under a train track.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> Spears makes PVC DWV 80 fittings.


Are you sure? I couldn't find them.
http://www.spearsmfg.com/last_printed_price_schedules.htm


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I've never seen any.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Wheel load? What the heck is driving over this pipe, the space shuttle transporter?
> 
> We put 4" sch 40 under a train track.:thumbsup:


It isn't rated for it though.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's sumpin on wheel load.http://www.ajdesigner.com/phppipewheel/wheel_load_equation.php


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Are you sure? I couldn't find them.
> http://www.spearsmfg.com/last_printed_price_schedules.htm


Yes, I'm sure.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> Here's sumpin on wheel load.http://www.ajdesigner.com/phppipewheel/wheel_load_equation.php


 That will make your head spin!

Learn something new every day. Thanks fella's


----------

